# Twinkie died :(



## puddy

My cat Twinkie has been sick for a long time (if you are bored you can search my old posts). He was a 100 percent white (all-white cats are more suseptible to health issues, many are naturally immunocompromised) and was the most gorgeous and wonderful cat. 

About this time last year, he became very lethargic and wouldn't eat or groom himself. I took him to a vet office and was told not to worry because he has a hairball. Give cat lax and don't worry, no biggie. I knew something was wrong and did plenty of research on the matter but the issue resolved on its own so I just put it out of my mind.

Fast forward to last week, same lethargy, same lack of grooming and changes in behavior. I took him to a more reputable vet center and he was severely neutropenic and the vet palpated his abdomen and found intestinal masses along with enlaged lymph nodes. 

A test was done for feline leukemia virus (FeLV) and that was positive. 

I put him down on Friday and was present for the entire thing. He went fast as his body was so worn out. 

I miss him so much. He was my baby and I wish I could have saved him. Somehow, he slipped through the cracks (tested neg at humane society as a kitten) but at least he got a good 2.5 years of life with me. I'm so glad I got to know him and I miss him so much it hurts.


----------



## marie73

I'm so sorry for your loss. Twinkie had a short life, but it was full of love.


----------



## Cat Daddy

Sorry, it does hurt, good to hear he had a great home while he was with you. Our human lifespan is longer, so we are going to have to understand that we will probally suffer through many losses as we have our cats, who are all special friends.


----------



## Birdgirl

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Immortal

Oh hun im so sorry. Its horrible when you loose your friends. But always remember the good times you had.Know that he is thinking of you up there and he'll be waiting at the big pearly gates for you.


----------



## coaster

I'm so sorry. But I'm glad he got to experience your love during his short life.


----------



## kungfukitty

I'm so very sorry. You sound like a great pet parent.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

*My heart goes out to you.* Bless you for the love and care you gave Twinkie in his short life. 

I just TNR a white cat that we thought was feral. She has been wandering the neighborhood for two years. Found out she is spayed and was abandoned. She is tame & very sweet. We are trying desperately to find her a good home and not have to rerelease her. 

I wish for her to find a person like you were for your white kitty.


----------



## puddy

no one knows this for sure, but do animals go to heaven?or is twinkie just gone?


----------



## Lisa 216

I'm so sorry for your loss   

Moving this to Rainbow Bridge for you :wink:


----------



## Mr. Kind

So sorry for your loss. Time will heal, it just takes alot.


----------



## santarosacat

I'm so sorry about your loss.  Kitties go to the heaven, under the rainbow bridge and play together there ( that's what I was told by very old lady). Go to the animal shelter, and just pet cats there, it will make you feel better, maybe even adopt one, I'm sure Twinkie will be proud of you. That's what my mom did when her cat died. She went to the shelter adopt the cat who was on the list to be "terminated", because he's been in shelter for too long. He turned out to be the sweetiest pet she had. I know how you feel, it takes time to heal.


----------



## gunterkat

I know your family is diminished by the loss of Twinkie.  The sadness will heal over time, and you'll always have the happy memories of the time you had together.
Rest in joy and peace over the Rainbow Bridge, Twinkie.
*big hugs*


----------



## Jeanie

Puddy, God knows every sparrow that falls. I believe He sent Twinkie to you, and I truly believe you will see him again. Until then, know that your love warmed his heart and made his life a happy one, just as his life was a blessing to you. God bless you and bring you peace. My heart is with you.


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm so sorry about Twinkie


----------



## puddy

thanks all. This site has been a great help to me. If you are bored you can look through my past posts regarding Twinks medical issues that were cast aside as being a "hairball" That makes me furious!! that vet was so dismissive and annoyed that I kept demanding tests and calling (I wasn't rude about it but very straightforward that something WAS wrong). When all was said and done they didn't give me a diagnosis and told me to give him cat lax a few times a week :roll: 

I miss him. I miss his white fur and his meowing and how he wakes me up in the morning. I miss the way he smells and his constant presence near me. I feel like I have a huge void in my life. 

I have a great fiance, about to get a job, have friennds, blah blah but I miss Twinkie and my life feels incomplete without him here. He was my first cat and he seemed more human than cat to me. 

I lost my dad about 4 years ago and this blow also really, really hurts.


----------



## Cat Daddy

Yes, that certainly is alot, I can't imagine being without my Father, really sorry that happened too.


----------



## Tabbytam3

I have deep sympathy for you...I had to put my old kitten Munchie down in January because he had FIP which is similar to what your Twinkie had. He was also 2.5 years old.  

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## cleigh

*i am sorry*

dear puddy,
my thoughts are sent you way. you gave the most dear gift to twinks...the gift of love and to show him humans do love. as far as do cats go to heaven. i am not a religous person, but one thing i am totally sure of, is that you will be reunited with twinks. when you give of yourself to love and that love is returned it never dies, thus you will be together again. fell the pain and sadness and don't let anyone, even yourself, minimize it. it is true and real nad to have that pain change, you need to feel it. i guarentee that one day you feel the joy and love with only a twings of pain.
i care
leigh


----------



## wickedcube07

*My Condolences*

Its not easy when we lose our best freind and companion. My Tiny Toot one year anniversary was yesterday and I miss her dearly. Its hard to get through the days of not seeing playing with your furbaby but always know that she went to a beautiful place at Rainbow Bridge and shes welcomed by so many FurAngels who were waiting at the Bridge for her. I am deeply sorry for your loss and my prayers for you.


----------

